# mullet exodus?



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Have the mullet all left out of the pass, or are they still gettin ready to head out?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Its getting close, I think when it gets cooler they will start their 3 day cycle.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The mullet anglers are still loading up over here in the lower Choctawhatchee River area. They bunch up around mullet holes, spread the dog food, and start pulling them in.


----------



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

yes go go go


----------

